# Unknown Pocket Watch



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought some wrist watch straps and a few quartz watches ( lorus rotary etc ) at a local antiques & collectables fair and in the bottom of the box was a medium size pocket watch , key wind I think ( 2 x key appertures ? ) hands complete and straight enamel face sub 2nd hand no obvious makers name but shows 32713 on face the movement hinges out and also shows the number 32713 , runs a few seconds with a blow . Case shows hallmarks for silver , just noticed rjo on inner case , the glass is missing but it all looks tidy and straight , will try to get some pictures posted , cheers everyone !


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the pictures - particularly of the movement - on the off chance that I might be able to help.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

HELLO , some images of my " unknown " pocket watch . I would appreciate some information on the watch as I have very little knowledge of pocket watches , also is anyone good at identifying silver hallmarks , thanks everyone !


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi can anyone give some information on my mystery pocket watch ? cheers


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

You have me thinking I am not a pocket watch person but normally they have makers names I am shaw someone will have some info


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for your input iceblue , yes its strange not to see any info on the watch apart from a small group of numbers , any info appreciated !!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The hallmark looks to be - as far as I can make out from the photo - London, 1897.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Many thanks for the hallmark info , any thoughts on the movement anyone ? also the crystal is missing , is it a straight forward job replacing it ?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mickey

On the inside of the outer cover and above the serial number is a set of three letters which look like RJO or RJD. This is the case makers mark.

Can you confirm what they are please?


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi the three initials are RJO , thanks for your interest , cheers


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, nice movement you have there.

It is a fusee chain drive, this is a chain wrapped around a cone type wheel so as to even out the mainspring strength from being very strong when fully wound to very weak when its nearly unwound

Your movement is missing the adjusting lever on top of the balance c0ck, you would need to find one to get good timekeeping out of it

Also as it's a fusee watch you wind it up by going anti-clockwise gently, when you feel it stop then you stop winding!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

From another site - www.silvermakersmarks.co.uk we have

RJO = Richard James Oliver 1884 (registered Nov 1867) Pocket barometer, watch case Case maker, Clerkenwell, London

I have had a look around but to obtain any further information on Oliver requires a subscription - that I'm sorry to say I will leave up to you!!!

But he would appear to be the maker of your case which will give you some idea of the age of your watch.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the info , very interesting ! I don't want to sound mercenary but pocket watches are not my thing so any thoughts on sale or trade value ? don't want to but it on " the bay " and the watch case ending up in the scrap silver melting pot ! thanks again for all the replys and information .


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I got a fully working example of an 1880s silver English fusee lever in excellent condition for Â£195 in July.

Mods, sorry if that's a "valuation" - please remove if you consider it so!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mickey

You are looking at a watch that was made in the late 1800's!!! That is a part of history that is worth preserving in my view whether it is working or not. I'm a collector of pocket watches not a buyer and seller. If you want rid of it, PM me and we'll discuss it.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for your input , I will probably get some better pictures together and put it in the sales / trades section once again thanks to everyone .


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

I totally agree that the watch is a part of history and as such will do my best to ensure it is preserved and thanks for your input , it is appreciated .


----------

